# Turning metal by hand.



## Ken from ontario (Nov 20, 2017)

I was curious to know if it is possible to turn small curves on a metal lathe just like you would with a wood lathe, found this machinist  doing exactly that ,he made a small handle for hardinge lathe :


----------



## 682bear (Nov 20, 2017)

Veey cool... I've heard of machining aluminum like that, but not steel... I may have to try that...

-Bear


----------



## whitmore (Nov 20, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> I was curious to know if it is possible to turn small curves on a metal lathe just like you would with a wood lathe, found this machinist  doing exactly that ,he made a small handle for hardinge lathe :


Sure, that's how all those old brass and pewter candlesticks were finished.   The cutters are
called 'gravers', usually.  It's not done much nowadays, but older metal lathes were
sold with the same tool rests as wood lathes.


----------



## mikey (Nov 20, 2017)

Gravers are still very much in use today and will cut all machinable materials, including steel and even hardened steel. Typical lathe speed is around 800-1000 rpm. We had a short discussion here: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/gravers-for-turning.56828/


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 21, 2017)

Thank you for the link Mike, and the pdf file  and all other valuable information in that thread , couldn't find the video but I'll search for it , this whole subject looks interesting and it is something I feel I could incorporate in any type of turning but specifically useful to me for making knobs and handles for other tools, I do have some of the necessary tools like the ER32 chuck and collets,blank  wood handles, etc.I'm sure I can find the square or round 1/8" or 3/16  turning tool bits, the special tool rest will be a nice project to work on.

Thanks again for all you do Mike.


----------



## owl (Nov 21, 2017)

Reminds me of Schute's book Trustee From The Tool Room, when he was turning his eggs.  Thanks


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 21, 2017)

owl said:


> Trustee From The Tool Room,



Thought about that  a month or so ago, thinking of tempering to color.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 21, 2017)

Do a youtube on Clickspring, Chris does it all the time to make clock parts.
And he's a very good machinist and clock maker.  Interesting stuff.


----------



## mikey (Nov 21, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> Thank you for the link Mike, and the pdf file  and all other valuable information in that thread , couldn't find the video but I'll search for it , this whole subject looks interesting and it is something I feel I could incorporate in any type of turning but specifically useful to me for making knobs and handles for other tools, I do have some of the necessary tools like the ER32 chuck and collets,blank  wood handles, etc.I'm sure I can find the square or round 1/8" or 3/16  turning tool bits, the special tool rest will be a nice project to work on.
> 
> Thanks again for all you do Mike.



You're welcome, Ken. If I might advise you and to save some money, buy only 1/8" square and round cobalt bits to make your gravers. You will not use the larger ones much, if at all. The cutting area of a graver is rather small and a 1/8" tool bit will give you all the cutting area you need, and its cheaper. Most of my gravers are Mo-max cobalt bits. I also recommend a Norton fine india stone and definitely buy a small translucent Arkansas stone. Your gravers will cut amazingly well with these stones.

You need a solid rest that does not move. The rest must be hardened or the bits will tend to chew it up. I suspect that a piece of 1/4 - 5/16" X 1" long O-1 steel would work well. I would drill a hole to receive a post part way through this piece and then harden it. Then I would silver solder a post inside that hole and use it in a solid rest that attaches to the lathe or tool post.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks very much,  it's good to know that's all the size I'' mostly need, I have a 1/8" HSS pin punch I can grind to make a graver .
I'll come up with something to use as a tool rest,  like your Sheline rest, maybe something like that would be the best for my small lathe.


----------

